# Is this the cheapest vet ever?



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We spent the winter in Liguria Italy, and before leaving took our Belgian Shepherd to the local vet for his passport stamp. The lady vet was very nice, weighed and examined him then opened a tin of dog food to disguise the worming tablets (which we had brought ourselves). I asked her how much we owed and she replied,” nothing, thank you for coming here and have a safe journey home”! After over the years having paid between 30 and 55 euros a time this was quite a surprise. 


I presume this was a goodwill gesture, as being so far from a channel port she wouldn’t have seen many Brits, but it is quite easy now with the new 5 day rule. So if you ever need a vet in Diano Marina, she is near the railway station. Sorry no address, as of course we didn’t get a bill!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

jarcadia - was it either of these Vets?


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Is this the cheapest Vet ever*

That really is good what a lovely Vet. I think we found the dearest Vet . We went to Bormes Les Mimosas in December the camp site booked us in to there Vets . We have two cocker spaniels and she charged us 100.00 euros. just for worming tablets and of course the passport admin. After picking ourselves off the floor we swore from that day on to ask how much first.

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

No, neither of these.
On looking on Google maps this is it on Via Purgatorio.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

At benicassim in spain We were charged just 5 Euros each for our 3 small dogs...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - At benicassim in spain We were charged just 5 Euros each for our 3 small dogs...

Do you have the name and address of the Vet?


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Enock - At benicassim in spain We were charged just 5 Euros each for our 3 small dogs...
> 
> Do you have the name and address of the Vet?


Hi Keith...

I can't remember the details now..... But I did pass on the info at the time, and I'm sure you added to the database..


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - yes, you did pass on the info and I did add it to the List - I should have checked before I posted the question.

I blame the bl**dy weather!


----------

